

My Thoughts on Codecademy - mikeleeorg
http://blog.oreillyschool.com/2011/12/my-thoughts-on-codecademy.html

======
Kynlyn
The learning environments share a passing resemblance? How? Other than both
being a screen with distinct areas for content, I'd say that they look fairly
dissimilar.

A Honda shares a passing resemblance to a Toyota, but it's only because they
share a common purpose.

Reads like a case of sour-grapes.

